# Electronica anyone?



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't know if there is already a thread for electronica music. I've listened to some stuff by Younger Brother, Yuka Honda, Ott and Shpongle and it is pretty cool if I do say so myself.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Any electronica fugue kind of stuff out there? I'd be really interested if you could find any.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Any electronica fugue kind of stuff out there? I'd be really interested if you could find any.


The most contrapuntal band that i know is Gentle Giant, not electronica though. I stumbled upon them when looking for fugal rock/contemporary music myself. The premise is that you have to like 70's prog...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> I don't know if there is already a thread for electronica music. I've listened to some stuff by Younger Brother, Yuka Honda, Ott and Shpongle and it is pretty cool if I do say so myself.


Yeah i transitioned from infected mushroom to these artists and discovered goa trance, i used to listen to it alot. One thing is that the audio quality on these albums is outstanding, since the audio is all digital.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Philip said:


> The most contrapuntal band that i know is Gentle Giant, not electronica though. I stumbled upon them when looking for fugal rock/contemporary music myself. The premise is that you have to like 70's prog...


Thanks! Not sure if I'm going to end up liking it, but it's certainly worth looking into.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Philip: same here, I like the 70s stuff that influenced the genre. Namely Tangerine Dream, Cluster, and Kraftwerk.


----------

